# Mizzy Fan



## Greg norman (Oct 12, 2015)

I just purchased a set of Mizuno's JPX 825 still have Mizuno MP 32's which I love. My clubs are in excellent condition, they are cleaned after every use. Thank's just me. I would recommend Mizuno's to everyone, they are in my opinion the best clubs on the market.


----------



## Crow (Oct 12, 2015)

I've got the JPX 825s too but have been finding that the hosel is far too big for my liking.


----------



## Fish (Oct 12, 2015)

Love my MP-52's


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2015)

still got mu JPX 825 pro as back up..... The MP4's i currently used are so nice though and more forgiving that you would think.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 12, 2015)

Currently using AP2's , lovely clubs ,  still reckon the MP32's are the best ive ever had tho


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have MX-900's.  Still struggling to find anything noticeably better.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 12, 2015)

Love my JPX 825 Pros. Except for the 4 iron. An MP-H5 might make an appearance in my bag soon instead...

I also have a set of MP-68 that I've been meaning to sell on but haven't got around to it. Beautiful clubs but they're just too heavy for me to swing at a decent speed. 

Also been trying the S5 wedges out recently and they were lovely to hit but not good enough to switch from the Vokeys.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Love my JPX 825 Pros. Except for the 4 iron. An MP-H5 might make an appearance in my bag soon instead...

*I also have a set of MP-68 that I've been meaning to sell on but haven't got around to it*. Beautiful clubs but they're just too heavy for me to swing at a decent speed. 

Also been trying the S5 wedges out recently and they were lovely to hit but not good enough to switch from the Vokeys.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mind me asking what shafts they have in them?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 12, 2015)

No problem, they're Dynamic Gold R300 at standard length.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			No problem, they're Dynamic Gold R300 at standard length.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Not what I was hoping for. Maybe it's better that way


----------



## One Planer (Oct 13, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			No problem, they're Dynamic Gold R300 at standard length.
		
Click to expand...

Oooooooh


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			No problem, they're Dynamic Gold R300 at standard length.
		
Click to expand...

I'm listening


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll get some pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## Three (Oct 13, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Currently using AP2's , lovely clubs ,
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't you change your forum name then?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 15, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I'll get some pics in the next couple of days. 

Click to expand...

Ta da! http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?80398-FS-Mizuno-MP68-4-PW


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 16, 2015)

Three said:



			Shouldn't you change your forum name then? 




Click to expand...


That did occur to me but more hassle that it was worth ha .. can remember the stress of finding a user name that wasnt already taken when i signed up .. good golly ..


----------

